# PFK subscribers - what do you get from the magazine?



## nry (29 May 2009)

I subsrcribed to PFK for 2 years - the AquaCube freebie was the main prompt initially, that and I had just got back into aquariums so it helped me get a bit up to date on things.

I cancelled the subscription last year - I found I was getting little of interest from the magazine relevant to my own fishkeeping interests.

Is this the same for you or do you get a lot from it that maybe has changed since I last read the magazine?


----------



## rawr (29 May 2009)

There has been a lot more planted aquarium related articles in the last few issues. Obviously, I think there's always a few articles that don't interest everyone but there's things like 'great planted tanks', product reviews, 'your tanks', George's new Biotope series, step-by-steps and the odd fish article that would interest most of us on this forum. 

I think it's well worth the money, and can only see the number of planted aquarium articles increasing.


----------



## Superman (29 May 2009)

I subscribe to PFK and have been doing so for over a year now and I'm about 50/50 with what interests me and what doesn't.

I'm loving the more recent exposure to planted tanks but not noting loads about fishkeeping in general, I find it interesting to read up about illnesses and fish I've not kept. To see so many UKAPS members in the mag last month was great and hope that continues.

I also like reading about the news and shop information as I try and visit new shops when I'm travelling the country to see what they're like.

However, sometimes there's not much I read in the magazine and sometimes I nearly read cover to cover - guess it's hard to please everyone all of the time and I accept that. As I'm not really into ponds or marine (yet), so that information is just glossed over.

What I 100% don't like is the reptile and other pet inserts that you get from time to time and made that clear in the discussions at PFK.

Sometimes having the internet and the fishy forums that I frequent helps me know information when I need it rather than requiring to read cover to cover the PFK each month, but there are some people who don't have the internet and new fishkeepers will in general turn to a magazine to get a quick list of things they need to know before going down the hobby.

I keep all of the back copies just incase I need to reference something for the future.

I'd love to contribute sometime to the magazine but just don't have a suitable story to provide.


----------



## Joecoral (29 May 2009)

I like PFK. There are some very interesting articles in there on planted tanks, reef tanks, as well as some good features on people's personal tanks.
However I do find the majority of the content is aimed at beginners and those new to the aquarium scene, which I find frustrating, as maybe only 1 or 2 articles per issue are of interest and don't repeat things I already know
My Â£0.02 worth


----------



## LondonDragon (29 May 2009)

I have been a subscriber for about 5-6 years and never got any freebies from them!! Where is the justice 
I like the mag, even know I am more intrested in planted tanks, I like reasing the marine stuff and also enjoy the Q&A.
Usually go through all the articles in the magazine no matter for what type of tanks they are, also enjoy pond stuff (even though I have no garden) hehe all in all a good read.


----------



## nry (29 May 2009)

I am tempted to re-subscribe, the freebie is worthless for me at the mo (Fluval heater), and they do now have a Â£20 per 6mnths cost which is better than the outright Â£40 odd for 12 months.


----------



## Themuleous (29 May 2009)

I normally find a few things to read, I often enjoy the marine stuff as It'll be something I try eventually.  I tend to wait until there is a decent offer on before fully subscribing, then cancel a year later.

Sam


----------



## fish.com1 (29 May 2009)

I have been subscriobing since last christmas (christmas present  ), and I love, the articles. In fact it was the ADA contest article in the september? issue that triggered my interest in planted tanks. I read most of the articles, and got the free rena smartheater when i subscribed.


----------



## AdAndrews (29 May 2009)

to be honest, i dont really learn all that much from it anymore, getting past the beginner stage in a number of different aspects of the hobby just makes pfk a good read.. i usually just get it as something nice to read, intresting and becuase i pick up a few tips here and there.. i am waiting for a good gift to subscribe for, something i actually need, i was going to do it this month and get the heater, but i dont need it so i will hang on for a bit


----------



## nickmcmechan (30 May 2009)

i find it intersting and 50% of the time i'll read it cover to cover, the other 50% it goes in the recycling bin without much of a read which is why i cancelled my subscription

i'm dissapointed with the scottish LFS coverage. i challenged them on that to only get a response of it being too expensive due to travel costs...this exasperated me as they seem to able to send people on exotic missions around the world...so i think the response they gave me was BS: http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/f ... hp?t=41275 ....and then claim they had a tough time....yeah right

my concern lately about the mag is the fragrant advertising within the text of articles that wouldn't be allowed on most forums...this needs to be more balanced to support the trade as a whole

the bit i really like this month was aaronnorth's tank article - well done m8!


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Apr 2021)

Just a revisit to this post, do members here still get PFK? What are the views on the future of printed media? 
What would you like to see in the magazine from a Aquascaping point of view that it might not cater for at the moment?


----------



## Kevin Eades (29 Apr 2021)

LondonDragon said:


> Just a revisit to this post, do members here still get PFK? What are the views on the future of printed media?
> What would you like to see in the magazine from a Aquascaping point of view that it might not cater for at the moment?


I signed up yesterday. Was thinking something to read away from screen time.


----------



## PARAGUAY (30 Apr 2021)

I get PFK and its always a informative read . Its changed a bit with editorial changes but thats to expected. The aquascaping seems to be on thre backburner a bit from a few years back and an aquascaping double page a month would be good and it must be a little " is it for me?" for new into the hobby as the section for new hobbyists by Bob Mehan seems to have gone. Excellent articles and knowlredge from people like Neale Monks and Gabor Harvath though and the fish articles G


----------



## Driftless (30 Apr 2021)

I get PFK on my iOS devices.  I am comfortable reading magazines, newspapers, etc., online.  I would like to see a magazine dedicated to aquascaping but the reality is that we have that now with this forum, Instagram for pics, George Farmer's channels, etc.  I don't see how another niche magazine could survive.


----------



## rebel (30 Apr 2021)

nry said:


> I found I was getting little of interest from the magazine relevant to my own fishkeeping interests.


It is natural for people to lose interest in their hobbies and move on to others.

To be fair on the mag, they can't be interesting to everyone all the time. The UKAPS crowd is more advanced in their hobby anyways.


----------



## Aqua360 (30 Apr 2021)

I recently re subscribed after getting bored previously. I find a lot of the articles are for beginner aquarists, which makes sense I guess, but that's why I gave it up. 

I like the planted tank sections and biotope kind of stuff, which is why I subscribed again. 

Also, I never got any freebies so if this is something I've missed out on, please do mention 😂


----------



## jamila169 (30 Apr 2021)

I just have Readly for all my magazine needs, it's on there and it means i don't feel obliged to read every single article and can access back issues


----------



## foxfish (30 Apr 2021)

I grew up in a time of magazines, I miss reading magazines, magazines ruled my life! 
Back in the hay day of overflowing shop display racks, there  were at least three big name UK fish keeping magazines  also American magazines full of sexy acrylic tank adverts and annoying  split page format, where the article started on page 20 then traveled to page 52 and finished on page 72!
I spent a fortune on magazines as they  were availible on every subject imaginable and without doubt the most effective way to gain up to date knowledge.
I recently sold my collection of Airgun Wold magazines from issue one to issue 48 dated from the early 1980s for a surprisingly amount of money ... unfortunately I cant find any fish keeping mags from the same era !


----------



## jamila169 (1 May 2021)

foxfish said:


> I grew up in a time of magazines, I miss reading magazines, magazines ruled my life!
> Back in the hay day of overflowing shop display racks, there were at least three big name UK fish keeping magazines also American magazines full of sexy acrylic tank adverts and annoying split page format, where the article started on page 20 then traveled to page 52 and finished on page 72!
> I spent a fortune on magazines as they were availible on every subject imaginable and without doubt the most effective way to gain up to date knowledge.
> I recently sold my collection of Airgun Wold magazines from issue one to issue 48 dated from the early 1980s for a surprisingly amount of money ... unfortunately I cant find any fish keeping mags from the same era !


Me too -I could kick myself for ditching my Smash Hits collection when we moved and still miss my Q's , I still have edited collections of magazines from yonks back though I've got rid of a lot of knitting and sewing mags in favour of digital versions - I remember when you could find multiple mags on every topic under the sun and going into WHSmiths was an adventure. The only things I really spend money on now are art and photography journals and then only occasionally.


----------



## PARAGUAY (2 May 2021)

I went through a time when l was getting all the music mags Uncut Record Collector Mojo they really cluttered the house. By chance l did some work for somebody who was a keen guitarist and l gave him a whole lot of the magazines which he was chuffed to recieve. Looking back probably worth more than the work l did😄


----------



## zozo (2 May 2021)

foxfish said:


> time of magazines








Still have this cover scan on my PC


----------



## foxfish (2 May 2021)

I guesse the 70s to  90s was the peak time for glossy magazines,  it must of been a viable writing career for many folk who I guess now could be bloggers ?
Even before the huge magazine boom I used to love a weekly paper called the Exchange and Mart, where you could find virtually anything for sale.
Regarding freebees ....yes there were many on offer to encourage you to pick up and buy the literature, many a plastic gimmick was given away or a subsidiary magazine in a plastic bage stuck to the back!
Yep I liked the magazine age....


----------



## MirandaB (2 May 2021)

foxfish said:


> I guesse the 70s to  90s was the peak time for glossy magazines,  it must of been a viable writing career for many folk who I guess now could be bloggers ?
> Even before the huge magazine boom I used to love a weekly paper called the Exchange and Mart, where you could find virtually anything for sale.
> Regarding freebees ....yes there were many on offer to encourage you to pick up and buy the literature, many a plastic gimmick was given away or a subsidiary magazine in a plastic bage stuck to the back!
> Yep I liked the magazine age....


Used to love Exchange and Mart!


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 May 2021)

I remember Exchange and Mart also 

Even though this thread has strayed off topic a bit, folk are talking about mags in the past tense which perhaps tells us all we need to know about the future of periodical mags like Practical Fish Keeping. 

Or do you think PFK will survive a while longer yet?


----------



## PARAGUAY (2 May 2021)

I think it will but it has to be at the top of the game. I remember 2 or 3 aquarium fishkeeping mags in the 80s available  but there is little except books in the printed form as competion for sales So to compete with the internet like @rebel said early it as to appeal to all aspects of the hobby. Not easy IMO. I like sitting down and having a good read and ha ha visit place your unlikely ever to (think Heiko Bleher Ivan Mikolji and lately Tai Strietman Dennerle plant hunters etc)Realising many people find it difficult to put their phones down🙂what are they missing


----------

